# Nominations for Best Natural Family Living City - come post your favorite city!



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

We are looking for the Best Natural Family Living City and we need your help! Starting with *this discussion *we set out to determine the best natural family living city qualities. We've narrowed that down to twenty qualities regarded to be most important.


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
Affordable housing
Diverse population
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
Pesticides banned
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup

Judging from that list of qualities we'd like you to nominate your city, or a city you know well, as a great natural family living city. To do that, post the city name and the qualities list from above. Then remove any of the qualities it does not have. Here is a sample post:

Quote:


> I nominate Parentsville. It has 17 NFL qualities:
> 
> 
> Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
> ...


If someone has already posted to nominate your city of choice you should then vote by way of the thumbs up at the bottom of the post.  If your city is really outstanding in any of the 20 qualities please post that as well. Such comments will be used to determine the winning cities in cases of equivalent scores.









Keep in mind this is not limited to the US. Any city in the world can be nominated.

May the Best Natural Family Living City win!

Cities nominated so far: (please click the thumbs up in the nomination post if you vote for this city too)

1. Portland, OR 18/20

2. Berkeley, CA 19/20

3. Madison, WI 17/20

4. Bend, Oregon 19/20

5. Santa Cruz, Ca.

6. Bellingham, WA 19/20

7. Oakland, CA 19/20

8. Neenah Wisconsin 19/20

9. Eugene, OR 19/20

10. Ferndale, MI 18/20

11. Traverse City, MI

12. Austin, TX 19/20

13. Santa Fe, NM 18/20

14. Chapel Hill NC 20/20

15. Carrboro NC 20/20

16. San Francisco, CA 19/20

17. Toronto, Ontario Canada 18/20

18. Corvallis, Oregon 20/20

19. Nevada City, CA 20/20

20. Brattleboro, VT 20/20

21. Seattle, WA 19/20

22. Belfast, MA 19/20

23. Farmington, UT 18/20

24. Owen Sound, Ontario - unsure of some qualities

25. Vancouver, BC 20/20

26. Milwaukee, WI 19/20

27. Denver, CO 19/20

28. 28. Victoria, BC 19/20

29. Chicago, IL 15/20

30. Hanover, NH 17/20

31. Des Moines. IA 16/20


----------



## tiacait (Aug 15, 2011)

Portland, OR










Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
Affordable housing
 
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
 
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Berkeley, CA.


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
 
Diverse population
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
Pesticides banned
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup

Everything except for affordable housing!

Cindy


----------



## CI Mama (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cynthia Mosher*
> 
> I nominate Madison, Wisconsin! Here are the qualities that I am 100% sure about:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennie Sand (Aug 7, 2012)

I second Madison Wisconsin! It's the most child friendly, breastfeeding friendly city I've ever known! The premade hospital "birth plan" even asked if I wanted to keep my placenta! I thought that was cool.


----------



## Candice Marie (Aug 7, 2012)

I nominate Bend, Oregon. We moved here for these very reasons:


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
Affordable housing
 
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
Pesticides banned
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup


----------



## Michelle Lee A (Aug 7, 2012)

I Nominate Bellingham, WA

Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
Affordable housing
Diverse population
Good elder services ???
Good public transit
Child friendly

Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup


----------



## LTurtle (Aug 7, 2012)

I second Portland, OR! Though it is pretty homogenous, there are pockets of diversity. Also, we have exceptional parks and public transit.


----------



## julietea8 (Mar 10, 2011)

Oakland, CA


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
 
Diverse population
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
Pesticides banned
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup

I removed affordable housing, although some can be found either by being creative about how you live (e.g., co-ops, etc.) or by being open to some of the more affordable neighborhoods.


----------



## Beth Schultz (Nov 17, 2011)

Neenah Wisconsin has them all! Except for bannin pesticides - I don't know either way on that!


----------



## madoc (Aug 7, 2012)

I wholeheartedly nominate Eugene, Oregon!


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
Affordable housing
Diverse population
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
 
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup


----------



## Klllowe (Aug 7, 2012)

Santa Cruz, Ca.


----------



## milrova_mama (Sep 1, 2009)

Ferndale, MI !!!!


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
Affordable housing
Diverse population
Good elder services
 
Child friendly
 
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup


----------



## TracyGladRags (Feb 16, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiacait*
> 
> Portland, OR
> 
> ...


I "third" Portland, OR!


----------



## Dede Scheppe (May 3, 2012)

TRAVERSE CITY MICHIGAN, we have all 1-20 and much much more!!


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 21, 2006)

I vote San Francisco, CA


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
Affordable housing
Diverse population
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
 
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup


----------



## drobinson (Dec 3, 2010)

I nominate Austin, TX:


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
Affordable housing
Diverse population
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
 
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm nominating my home, Santa Fe, NM. While it's expensive to live here, there are some active affordable housing programs. Also, a few co-housing communities.

Diverse population in that we are 50% hispanic, bilingual, and strong American Indian population. Small African-American population though. Sign coming into town says, "Santa Fe is an Inclusive Community."

Public Transit is limited.

I don't know about pesticides banned, but would expect so. Our city council is voting to stop water fluoridation this week.

Very birth, breastfeeding, alternative education friendly and family friendly. One of the best Farmer's Market in the US. Lots of great food. Nature very close and it's so quiet.

Rich with art and culture.

Still love it after 27 years.


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
 
Diverse population
Good elder services
 
Child friendly
Pesticides banned
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup


----------



## faithfulmama (Jun 2, 2005)

I also vote Austin, TX:


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
Affordable housing
Diverse population
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
 
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Can I nominate 2 cities/towns close to each other?

Chapel Hill & Carrboro NC (Durham is also nearby and gets plusses on many of these)


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water. √√ (plus the beach is 2.5 hrs away and the mts are 3)
Composting and recycling programs. √√ 
Affordable housing (yes for Durham, but CH/C is more $pendy. It depends on where you're coming from-some from outside NC might find it very affordable, but in NC not so much)
Diverse population √√
Good elder services √ (I think. It's a very popular retiree destination.)
Good public transit √√√√ (free bus system in CH/C)
Child friendly √√√√
?? Pesticides banned (not banned, but I'm pretty sure the town uses alternatives such as hot water to kill weeds when they deem it feasible)
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens. √√√√√√√ (super foodie area)
Backyard chickens legal √√√√√
Homeschool friendly √√√√ (great homeschooling community, plus great alternative school options, plus great public schools in CH/C)
Midwives and homebirth legal √ (only one check because CNM are legal only and there has been a bit of a problem locally with redtape)
Healthy birth culture √√ (local free-standing birth center)
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines XXX (no, religious or medical only)
Alternative and integrative health practitioners √√√√√ (lots)
Breastfeeding friendly √√√√ (yes, great LLL groups, too)
Clean air √ (mostly, but sometimes some bad days in the summer)
Quiet √ (not in my house at the moment, but I guess so in general compared to a more urban environment)
Great public library and affordable family activities √√ (love our library)
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup √√ (great LLL group and several other non-national groups, easy to find support here w/o organized groups. Babywearing moms all over the place.)


----------



## peacemamma (Jan 8, 2009)

Definitely agree with Portland, OR!!!!


----------



## colsxjack (Dec 9, 2009)

I would love to nominate my home town of *Toronto, Ontario Canada*.

I also have to add to the list that we have free healthcare!!!!

And a diverse (and expanding) public school system. Such as public catholic schools, french speaking schools, french immersion schools, an Aboriginal School and Aboriginal studies incorporated into "regular" public schools, and an Afro-centric elementary school.

Quote:


> Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
> Composting and recycling programs. (one of the best in the world for recycling)
> Affordable housing (many pockets of affordable housing for buying and renting...although many pockets of expensive housing too)
> Diverse population (extremely diverse. Over 50% of population is "visible minorities" from all over the place)
> ...


----------



## EmbraceLife (Jun 22, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE this!!! We are planning to relocate and I need to share this information with hubby to help us finalize a location!

Thanks so much for this thread!!!


----------



## BabyMae09 (Sep 19, 2008)

I nominate Corvallis, Oregon. I have to say, having been born here I am disheartened to see SO many people moving here. I know we have to have growth, but it's just hard to see when I remember the fields and hills that now hold homes...

That said, I'm nominating Corvallis in hopes that more crunchy people will move here and we can keep our vibe even as we grow 

Corvallis is a town of about 55,000 people, so our public transportation consists of buses. That said, it's a good bus system, and if I remember right, it's free now. There are also buses to outlying areas, and even the coast that are really cheap.

1. Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water (Beach is less than an hour, so are the mountains. There are lots of parks in town, and natural areas too. MacDonald forest is right outside of town, and there are lots of state and county parks in close driving range).

2. Composting and recycling programs.

3. Affordable housing (kind of... you can rent a decent 3 bedroom for around $1400, but if you live even a little bit out of town that can get cut by at least 25%. We pay $700 for a two bedroom 23 miles from town on 26 acres).

4. Diverse population (not so much... but the students are very diverse).

5. Good elder services (as far as I know we seem to have good services, my grandmas and great grandmas all got really good, caring care).

6. Good public transit

7. Child friendly (I've never, ever had anyone make a negitive remark about my kids and they are both a little 'loud'. Also very breastfeeding friendly! Never even one negitive comment. Lots of kid's activities, local companies focused on kids, play areas in restaurants, etc).

8. Pesticides banned (not really, but there are many farms that don't use them. We're grass seed country).

9. Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens (TONS of these, almost too many!)

10. Backyard chickens legal (and goats, too!)

11. Homeschool friendly (very, although sometimes it can be hard to find people you jive with at first. Large unschooling population too. Our local toy store owners (organic and holistic toys almost exclusively) are homeschoolers).

12. Midwives and homebirth legal (yes. One midwife in two has been to over 1,000 births! I think there are 3-5 midwives in town now)

13. Healthy birth culture (yes... although our hospital is sometimes not. It's owned by an old rich white dude. There is a group in town trying to start a birth centre. And the hospital does have a couple of midwives, but you never know who will be on call when you go in to give birth. And one of the midwives there should just call herself a doctor and get it over with).

14. Philosophical exemptions for vaccines (yup! and no one bats an eye).

15. Alternative and integrative health practitioners (tons!! and they are all awesome from what I hear and experience).

16. Breastfeeding friendly (very much so. boobies everywhere, and a young population).

17. Clean air (yes, although when grass seed is blooming it's a little bad. Luckily we're on the coast side of the valley, so we get the least air pollution of any in the valley, including Portland because of traffic, and Eugene because all the dust and pollen funnels down their way  ).

18. Quiet (quietest city I've ever lived in... but I live in the country outside of town now, so compared to here Corvallis doesn't seem very peacful, even though it really is).

19. Great public library and affordable family activities (I think our library is award winning... and yes on the activities, there's always a ton of fun stuff going on).

20. Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup (yup, lots!).

Feel free to PM me with questions


----------



## LoveToBeMom (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmbraceLife*
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this!!! We are planning to relocate and I need to share this information with hubby to help us finalize a location!
> 
> Thanks so much for this thread!!!


I'm in the same situation!

I've been reading this list of cities aloud to my husband; what great inspiration for us!


----------



## yoginimommy (Apr 1, 2011)

Nevada City, CA!!!! The best alternative small town. I see a lot of larger cities on this list, but if you want small town living surrounded by nature, Rivers, Lakes, Parks, and not too far from bigger cities, than Nevada City is a must! Settled in the Sierra Nevada, we are also close to Lake Tahoe, and can enjoy 4 seasonal changes, including our beautiful Indian Summer.

Besides that the Community is awesome, almost like a big Family, and there is so much to do. I love raising my kids here!!!


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
Affordable housing
Diverse population
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
(Pesticides banned) Not 100% sure about this one, I do know there are plenty of "Do not Spray" signs out there, and the Organic Farming Community is HUGE!
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
(Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup). In nearby towns we have LLL, but we have plenty of our own independent Support Groups in town


----------



## mksgrl (Nov 22, 2011)

I would like to nominate Brattleboro, VT, home to Oak Meadow Curriculum & School


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
Affordable housing
Diverse population
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
Pesticides banned
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Surprised to not see *Seattle, WA* mentioned yet!

Here we go:


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
 
Diverse population
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
Pesticides banned
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup


----------



## kathyscv (Aug 8, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksgrl*
> 
> I would like to nominate Brattleboro, VT, home to Oak Meadow Curriculum & School
> 
> ...


I vote for this town


----------



## thegoodearth (Jun 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiacait*
> 
> Portland, OR
> 
> ...










I "fifth" portland or

nak


----------



## BrattleboroMom (Aug 8, 2012)

I second Brattleboro, Vermont. This town is home to the one and only Strolling of the Heifers (where else can families watch heifers adorned with garlands stroll down Main Street!), a Slow Living Summit, a fabulous Co Op, an exceptional natural parenting community, and a deep commitment to affordable housing.


----------



## Jeremy C Smith (Aug 9, 2012)

I nominate Belfast, Maine. Our town is wonderfully rich and steeped in a common goal. To enjoy life the way it should be. The friendly small town atmosphere is balanced with tons of amenities and draws thousands of visitors to our numerous festivals, arts programs and recreational activities. This is a community with pride, forethought, and a sense of responsibility to it's people, it's history, it's land and it's children. Belfast contains many people with diverse cultural backgrounds. Many of them celebrate their heritage in their choice of business. The bay, the lake, the rivers, the mountains and the woods of Maine are legendary locations for adventure and spiritual renewal. Belfast embodies that renewal perfectly. It's a wonderful place to be a child, or a parent.

Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
Affordable housing
Diverse population 
Good elder services

Child friendly
Pesticides banned
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup


----------



## MnMtm (Jan 15, 2008)

I nominate Farmington, Utah. It is a smaller city, about 10 minutes drive north of Salt Lake City, Utah.There are several great parks and trails all over the city. Public transit is easily accessible, and most the bus drivers go out of their way to be nice and fun with my kids. There are a few different playgroups that are very inclusive. The local grocery store (Harmon's) has a good selection of reasonabley priced natural foods, and they have fee kids cooking classes there, too. They even have select "healthy" checkout lines with fruits and healthy snacks, and bottled water instead of canybars and soda. Several of my neighbors have chickens, and there are multiple commnity gardens. I would say that nearly half of the moms with younger (under 8) kids I've met have done a NCB, and almost all breastfeed past a year.


> Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
> Composting and recycling programs.
> Affordable housing
> 
> ...


----------



## zLOVESm (Aug 9, 2012)

I vote for Brattleboro VT


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs. (CURBSIDE!)
Affordable housing (New apartments about our brandnew state of the art natural foods co-op).
Diverse population 
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
Pesticides banned
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal (It is the norm here!)
Healthy birth culture (Our hospital's birthing center has a 90% breastfeeding initiation rate).
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners (Multiple "alternative" health centers in town).
Breastfeeding friendly (Home to the "Nursing is Normal: VT project. See it at www.youtube.com/ArtOfBreastfeeding )
Clean air (It is VERMONT!)
Quiet (SEE ABOVE)
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup (We have a weekly new moms group held at the hospital run by a nurse midwife/lactation guru).


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

This is such a cool thread. Great to see some towns I didn't know about. And, great tips for where to move.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I have a list of the 23 cities nominated so far (see my first post above). Anyone else have a nomination to make?

Dede Scheppe, Klllowe, and Beth Schultz welcome to Mothering and thanks for your nominations! We'd love to see the list of qualities placed in your post so we are clear that you confirm all of the qualities you place are to be found in the city you are nominating. Just click the edit pencil iat the bottom of your post and copy and past the list of qualities. You can remove those qualities that do not apply.


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

I second Bellingham, WA. It is an amazing place. The last coolest thing they rid of is plastic bags at grocery stores.


----------



## Iridescent (Jul 19, 2012)

Owen Sound in Ontario has a pretty big alternative community! It's about 45 mins from us and I have friends there who say it's a city in the process of redefinition, post-industrial revival and a shift toward crunchy/artsy/alt vibe. Heard the same thing about North Bay!

Owen Sound:


*Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.*
Check. OS is on the water and surrounded by lots of farmland, rail trail, tracts of old forest, beaches, quiet farm/beach communities.
*Composting and recycling programs.*
Yep, all of ON has recycling and many people compost as a way of life.
*Affordable housing*
Yep!
*Diverse population*
Check!
*Good elder services*
Not sure about this, but we do of course have health care and OS has one of the best centers in the area.
*Good public transit*
Dunno, I think so.
*Child friendly*
Yep! Not a lot to do, but it's very safe, nice schools for the general area, kids still play outside through their neighbourhoods with each other without much concern from parents.
*Pesticides banned*
Not sure, I'd assume so.
*Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.*
Big farmers market and flea markets all over the area, not sure about others.
*Backyard chickens legal*
Yep.
*Homeschool friendly*
Yep, ON is the second best province for HSing and Grey and Bruce ctys are very HS friendly.
*Midwives and homebirth legal*
Yep.
*Healthy birth culture*
Dunno.
*Philosophical exemptions for vaccines*
Yep.
*Alternative and integrative health practitioners*
Yep, several alternate paeds and a whole bunch of alt health services.
*Breastfeeding friendly*
I assume so.
*Clean air*
Oh yes!
*Quiet*
Quiet enough to be peaceful, not quiet enough to be boring.
*Great public library and affordable family activities*
Yep.
*Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup*
Not sure, but I would think so.


----------



## StarJune (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colsxjack*
> 
> I would love to nominate my home town of *Toronto, Ontario Canada*.
> 
> ...


I agree. Toronto is a great city!


----------



## Princessjules (Jan 11, 2011)

I am not voting because I haven't lived in any of these cities and I live in MO now and people are super conservative which apparently can be anti- AP, BFing etc etc.. I did want to say that I was VERY encouraged to see Austin nominated a couple of times. DH might be getting a job there and I would like to be around more people with similar child rearing philosophies... Esp BFing in public... apparently that's a big freakin no-no around here...


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

as a mother myself the first few years i would love to live in a city like portland, OR to find support myself.

but once we are passed the bfeeding stage i would not want to live in portland, OR. because of the lack of diversity there. cultural and financial and even other kinds. personally for myself the weather is horrible. i cannot deal with the constant showers.

i have come to the conclusion that i cant have it all. there is no one city that fulfills all my needs. so i have prioritized my own needs. and diversity is a major one. it is enough to take portland OR off my list.


----------



## typebug (Jun 28, 2012)

I would have to nominate Vancouver, BC


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water. YES, YES and YES
Composting and recycling programs. YES
Affordable housing YES Co-op programs close to downtown with sliding scale rent for families
Diverse population YES
Good elder services YES
Good public transit YES buses lower and have ramps so strollers glide right on. Bus passes subsidized for low income families
Child friendly YES
Pesticides banned YES
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens. YES
Backyard chickens legal YES 4 chickens welcome. No roosters.
Homeschool friendly YES. Unschooling friendly even. We got tax breaks on school supplies with no strings attached. 
Midwives and homebirth legal YES and last I heard midwives are covered by the universal health care
Healthy birth culture YES
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines YES There are no vax laws. Lots of Doctors around who are anti-vaccines.
Alternative and integrative health practitioners YES and many are covered by health plans.
Breastfeeding friendly YES (government programs for this abound and there's an 8 month mat leave)
Clean air YES
Quiet YES
Great public library and affordable family activities YES Low income families have subsidized or free access to classes and gym, rink and pool at community centres
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup YES


----------



## herbsmd (Jun 14, 2012)

Milwaukee, WI has 19 of the 20. They do not officially ban pesticides--certain pesticides have been banned but there is not an overall ban on pesticide use.

Maggie


----------



## terraka (Sep 30, 2011)

For a lack of time, i would just say that New York City has done an incredible amount of effort to be eco.
Yes, it is not quiet if you live in Manhattan, but if uou live in Queens, then it can be.
Farmers markets: Show me one city that has anything remotely comparable to the incredible varieties at Union Square farmer's market. One time I was looking at 10 varieaties of eotic eggplant grown within two hours of the city.
Diversity: Yesterday I exchanged hellos with a Pashtun mother, chatted with a Vietnamese father, superevised play with an Ecuadorian couple, smiled at a Mexican mother, chatted about cloth diapers with a white mother, marveled at the turban of a Sikh grandfather, hung out with my Bulgarian friend, spoke to my half Ghanian half Bulgarian friend's daughter and listened to my Greek neighhbor sing a folk song.
And that is really a very brief description of the diversity here.
I do not know one family here that only speaks English at home. we should get a lot of points for that and for how incredibly hard the city is trying to be green.
There is a new public bycicle program as well. And what city can beat the MTA?
I think for the amount of people NYC services,, there is no other city that can show similar stats re: affordable housing, transportation, bike path miliage, parks.
I am surprised to see it not nominated.
A lot of the cities nominated are really small and do not have to tackle the kind of issues that NYC has successfully solved in the past.


----------



## terraka (Sep 30, 2011)

Btw, I have lived briefly in Vancouver, BC and while it is an incredible city, I really would not call it diverse. Unless it has changed dramatically in the past 4 years.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


> I


Lots of great cities listed!!


----------



## maydaymom10 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm surprised that Denver, CO hasn't made the list yet, and therefore I nominate it. I think it's a lot more NFL-friendly than most people realize:


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water. - YES. So many parks, the mountains are an hour away, and a wonderful trail system.
Composting and recycling programs. - Yes on recycling. I'd have to looking into composting programs. Most people I know do their own composting.
Affordable housing - Yes
Diverse population - Oh my, yes!
Good elder services - Yes
Good public transit - Wonderful bus and light rail system. Unfortunately it's not used by as many people as it should be.
Child friendly - Yes
 
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens. - Yes. Again, lots of options to choose from, especially Farmer's Markets.
Backyard chickens legal - Not sure on this one. 
Homeschool friendly - Yes. I used to teach in public schools, but am surprised how much the homeschool community is growing in Denver and the surrounding areas. There are also some wonderful charter school that focus on experiential education and similar philosophies.
Midwives and homebirth legal - Yes. I am planning a homebirth in March & considering pursuing midwifery myself.
Healthy birth culture - Yes. And it's growing. There are several pregnancy centers that have popped up that are offering natural-birth centered classes and services, as well as endorsing breastfeeding. 
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines - Yes
Alternative and integrative health practitioners - Yes on both
Breastfeeding friendly - Yes. I haven't had anyone voice concerns about breastfeeding in public.
Clean air - most of the time. We do have the "brown cloud" that rolls in occasionally.
Quiet - depends on what part of the city you live in, but most of the neighborhoods that are not right down town are nice, quiet, and family-oriented.
Great public library and affordable family activities - The library system in Denver is wonderful. There are also a lot of family activities organized by the city recreation district & local businesses, such as Yoga in the Park, free movies, art shows, etc.
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup - Yes to all


----------



## typebug (Jun 28, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terraka*
> 
> Btw, I have lived briefly in Vancouver, BC and while it is an incredible city, I really would not call it diverse. Unless it has changed dramatically in the past 4 years.


You mean ethnically or economically? I was thinking more about the amazingly rich cultural communities around us. I guess income wise the neighbourhoods are maybe less mixed than I've seen elsewhere.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Victoria, BC! We hit all the criteria except affordable housing. You pay for paradise...


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs. (Well, composting starting soon...)
 
Diverse population
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
Pesticides banned (partially, and they are not used by any municipal landscaping)
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup


----------



## Paigekitten (Feb 22, 2008)

We love Portland! Outer SE is more diverse then the rest of it.


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

Clean air is important here. Can we say that Milwaukee and NYC, for example, have clean air?


----------



## mom in the city (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd like to nominate Chicago, IL:


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
recycling programs.
 
Diverse population
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
 
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
 
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
 
 
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup


----------



## terraka (Sep 30, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terraka*
> 
> Btw, I have lived briefly in Vancouver, BC and while it is an incredible city, I really would not call it diverse. Unless it has changed dramatically in the past 4 years.


"You mean ethnically or economically? I was thinking more about the amazingly rich cultural communities around us. I guess income wise the neighbourhoods are maybe less mixed than I've seen elsewhere."

Apart from a sizable Chinatown, which seemed very contained in itself, I honestly don't remember feeling like I am in an ethnically diverse or ethnically integrated place. It felt like the city was really trying to appear aware of its tribal or "First Nations" past but that was more visible in an architectural and city art aspect rather than actual diversity of population. The city appeared a little desperate to be marketing itself as remembering "its aboriginal past" and being so inclusive of all its people, but for me the special energy that underlies the unexpected co-habitation of ethnically diverse groups mixing together wasn't there at all. If anything, it felt more like a European city wary of the attention of immigrants trying to preserve itself as much as possible.

But that is just my experience from it- I lived there for only a few months therefore my impressions are not as in-depth and I am probably comparing it to Boston, Philiadelphia and New Orleans and it doesn't feel the same.


----------



## LitMom (Mar 6, 2012)

Hanover, New Hampshire

Quote:


> Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
> Composting and recycling programs.
> Affordable housing
> Diverse population
> ...


I'm not positive how I feel about 11. NH has a fair amount of regulation, but from homeschoolers I know near Hanover, it's not difficult there.


----------



## TorreyMomma (Aug 18, 2012)

I have to second Bellingham, WA.


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
Affordable housing
Diverse population
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
Pesticides banned--While pesticides in Whatcom County are not banned, there are more organic operatives than "traditional". And there are 2 sites to help you find organic if you aren't growing your own: http://www.pugetsoundplatter.com/farm-fresh/meat-poultry/ and http://www.wcfarmfriends.com/external/content/document/1579/183269/1/farmmap_2007.pdf Almost all the feed stores carry organic gardening supplies, the 4-H clubs promote organic, many restaurants only buy local and organic: http://www.happycow.net/north_america/usa/washington/bellingham/
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
Midwives and homebirth legal
Healthy birth culture
Philosophical exemptions for vaccines
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly-- Be prepared to see most kids under the age of 2 either in a diaper or naked. And there are plenty of "drive-by" nursings by toddlers. You will see kids nursing pretty much everywhere, except not so much at the hospital. Probably why homebirths are so popular there.
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup

Pretty much all of Whatcom County meets the requirements. Lynden a little less so, not quite as open about breastfeeding in church. And public transportation goes out into the rural county one day a week, you just have to call 48 hours in advance to schedule a pick-up from your front door. We lived on Moorman Manor Farm from 2003-2009, and for most of the time I didn't own a car!


----------



## TorreyMomma (Aug 18, 2012)

Homebirths in NC are illegal. You can be prosecuted for child endangerment. CNM's are legal, and Chapel Hill has one of the best freestanding birth centers, but UC and homebirth are VERY illegal. Wake County (right next door) was home to my dear friend Mary Rose Tully, who worked wonders to normalize breastfeeding in NC, and around the world! Mary Overfield still lives there.


----------



## TwilightJoy (May 4, 2007)

I nominate Des Moines, IA.


Easy access to nature through large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, and nearby bodies of water.
Composting and recycling programs.
Affordable housing
...
Good elder services
Good public transit
Child friendly
...
Farmer markets, CSAs, community gardens.
Backyard chickens legal
Homeschool friendly
...
Healthy birth culture
...
Alternative and integrative health practitioners
Breastfeeding friendly
Clean air
Quiet
Great public library and affordable family activities
Support groups such as LLL, API, Holistic Moms, and Meetup


----------



## LoveToBeMom (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightJoy*
> 
> I nominate Des Moines, IA.
> 
> ...


Hi TwilightJoy, I want to chime in to clarify a few...

Regarding #12 above: Unfortunately direct entry midwifery is NOT legal in Iowa. There is an active group in Iowa City trying to change this however, called Friends of Iowa Midwives. There are nurse midwives that can work legally in hospitals, but they may not attend home births; this is considered malpractice. It's so frustrating.

#11: Lots of homeschoolers in Iowa! It's legal and there is support.

#14: Nope, you can only be exempt for religious or health reasons; "philosophical" is not recognized.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Just commenting on the Farmington, Utah nomination...........if you move to Utah, you'll want to live in Salt Lake City itself, not anywhere outside of it. You'll find more diverse opinions and more cool stuff to do in Utah's capital city. (You'll deal with bad air in the winter in Utah, though, unfortunately.)


----------



## TwilightJoy (May 4, 2007)

LoveToBeMom- Thanks for your feedback and I edited my post. I do know of several women who have homebirths in Des Moines.


----------



## MnMtm (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A&A*
> 
> Just commenting on the Farmington, Utah nomination...........if you move to Utah, you'll want to live in Salt Lake City itself, not anywhere outside of it. You'll find more diverse opinions and more cool stuff to do in Utah's capital city. (You'll deal with bad air in the winter in Utah, though, unfortunately.)


Yes, Salt Lake City does meet the diversity requirement, while Farmington does not. And the month of January is typically not good for air quality, but the other 11 months are usually great. However, I love the many community gardens, backyard chickens the small town feel, and the relatively large percentage of people who live a more "natural" lifestyle in Farmington, as compared to Salt Lake City. I guess there is always the trade off for what is more important to you.


----------



## herbsmd (Jun 14, 2012)

Peggy, I can't speak for Manhattan, but I can speak for Milwaukee. Our air here is smog-free. Is it pollutant free? I don't know, but I think with air currents, you can't even be assured of that in the suburbs either. We have lake breezes which come directly off of Lake Michigan and we have the north wind which is very unpolluted. Also, cities with long winters tend to have less air pollution because the pollutants are driven to the ground (most of which, like petrol, come from the ground to begin with and are fine on the ground...just not in your lungs).

We do have a long-standing commitment to clean air in Milwaukee also.

I have spent time in Manhattan, but not lived there. I agree that, for the number of people it services, it will never be pollution free.....but it does an incredible job working toward it. Beekeeping on rooftop gardens in Manhattan...and now I hear they're even contemplating rooftop chickens!

In the future, because of the ability to move many people with a single stroke, green mass transit will make its debut in cities first. Cities have always had the advantage of being the places where improvements begin...in the future I believe that green transit will be a city-wide improvement before it ever reaches the suburbs and countries. Our city already has a portion of our buses converted to clean diesel, for example...and we'll be putting in light-rail. All of those improvements will take a long time to reach the smaller counties in the surrounding areas, even as they populate more and more.

Maggie


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

You're right, herbsmd, I shouldn't dismiss cities out of hand. Chicago is also a great example of a cool city. I went to college in Milwaukee, Marquette and UWM, so know the city well but not for a long time. So, I don't associate it with pollution air because back in the day there were more factories. Glad to know so much cool stuff is going on there as it is a beautiful city by the lake and you're right that the lake itself helps to clean the air. And, it's good, as you say, to keep an open mind to cities. They can be so vibrant.


----------



## thedenverduo (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maydaymom10*
> 
> I'm surprised that Denver, CO hasn't made the list yet, and therefore I nominate it. I think it's a lot more NFL-friendly than most people realize:
> 
> ...


Just wanted to chime in to say that Backyard Chickens are definitely legal in Denver!  And I second Denver as a really fabulous NFL city based on these criteria!


----------



## LitMom (Mar 6, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peggy O'Mara*
> 
> Clean air is important here. Can we say that Milwaukee and NYC, for example, have clean air?


Perhaps not the cleanest, but NYC is much better off than LA, or many California cities: http://content.usatoday.com/communities/greenhouse/post/2011/04/us-cities-dirtiest-cleanest-air/1#.UDwNY1HOTKY

It also includes a boost to Hanover, NH, which I suggested-- top 25 cleanest according to this list.


----------



## spiritofthings (Apr 22, 2005)

Anyone mentioned Asheville, NC yet? It has good parks/bike trails and natural beauty, surrounded by farms and so access to local foods etc. Everything on the list, except not sure how great the public transit is and I know that midwives are NOT legal. Though using local midwives and doulas is a thriving practice. And not sure about the pesticide things.

Oh, and one good quality in my mind... SAFE. Lots of rainfall and not in a hurricane belt, or in an earthquake prone area.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Asheville has not been nominated! If you'd like to nominate it would you please follow the directives in my first post?

Quote:


> Judging from that list of qualities we'd like you to nominate your city, or a city you know well, as a great natural family living city. To do that, post the city name and the qualities list from above. Then remove any of the qualities it does not have.


----------



## spiritofthings (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry, yes, will do!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Here's our list. Have I missed anyone's nomination? Any other nominations before we close this?

1. Portland, OR 18/20

2. Berkeley, CA 19/20

3. Madison, WI 17/20

4. Bend, Oregon 19/20

5. Santa Cruz, Ca.

6. Bellingham, WA 19/20

7. Oakland, CA 19/20

8. Neenah Wisconsin 19/20

9. Eugene, OR 19/20

10. Ferndale, MI 18/20

11. Traverse City, MI

12. Austin, TX 19/20

13. Santa Fe, NM 18/20

14. Chapel Hill NC 20/20

15. Carrboro NC 20/20

16. San Francisco, CA 19/20

17. Toronto, Ontario Canada 18/20

18. Corvallis, Oregon 20/20

19. Nevada City, CA 20/20

20. Brattleboro, VT 20/20

21. Seattle, WA 19/20

22. Belfast, MA 19/20

23. Farmington, UT 18/20

24. Owen Sound, Ontario - may be excluded without confirmation of the qualities

25. Vancouver, BC 20/20

26. Milwaukee, WI 19/20

27. Denver, CO 19/20

28. 28. Victoria, BC 19/20

29. Chicago, IL 15/20

30. Hanover, NH 17/20

31. Des Moines. IA 16/20

The plan is to pick the top ten based on ranking of the nomination qualities and then ask the community to vote and/or confirm the city as a Best Natural Family Living City. We need community confirmation about the qualities of the city and that's the best way we can think of to get that. Any other suggestions or questions before we commence with the voting? If you have any additional info to offer for a particular city feel free to post that, too.


----------



## spiritofthings (Apr 22, 2005)

Okay, a vote for ASHEVILLE, NC. Sorry for the late response!

1. nature - tons of this, large public parks, bike trails, state and national parks, water holes etc.

2. composting and recycling programs - yes to recycling programs, no to composting programs

3. affordable housing - absolutely

4. diverse population - not really

5. good elder services - yes

6. good public transit - decent enough for a small town

7. child friendly - yes

8. pesticides banned - um, not to my knowledge

9. farmers markets, CSAs, community gardens - yes

10. backyard chickens legal - yes

11. homeschool friendly - absolutely, tons of homeschoolers

12. midwives and homebirth legal - no but flourishing anyway

13. healthy birth culture - yes

14. philosophical exemptions for vaccines - yes

15. alternative and integrative health practitioners - tons

16. breastfeeding friendly - yes

17. clean air - cleaner than most places

18. quiet - yes

19. great public library & affordable family activities - yes, yes, yes

20. support groups eg. LLL, Holistic Moms - yes


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

I came across this new list of America's Dirtiest Cities. San Francisco, for example, is number 11 out of 20. This will be good to check out in preparation for voting.


----------



## ninabear (May 11, 2010)

Can anyone tell me which of the places on this list have a local Montessori school through elementary school? I'm having the hardest time finding ones that go through elementary school and not up to age 6!


----------



## loveandgarbage (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninabear*
> 
> Can anyone tell me which of the places on this list have a local Montessori school through elementary school? I'm having the hardest time finding ones that go through elementary school and not up to age 6!


Madison, WI has a school that goes through 14 yrs (or equivalent of 8th grade).


----------



## LoveToBeMom (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninabear*
> 
> Can anyone tell me which of the places on this list have a local Montessori school through elementary school? I'm having the hardest time finding ones that go through elementary school and not up to age 6!


One thing you could do is use the "Find A School" search at amshq.org. This is the website for the American Montessori Society.

Another good place to search is through the "School Directory" on the North American Montessori Teachers' Association website: montessori-namta.org.

A quality Montessori school is a priority on my list, too! I hope this info helps your search!


----------



## MamaMelanie (Nov 13, 2012)

I loved reading this thread! I'm bumping it to see if anyone else has recommendations Outside the U.S would be nice to hear about too!


----------

